# Is anyone else finished studing?



## MizzouMatt (Apr 11, 2012)

I am just done. I think that I am as ready as I am going to be. I would like to review cooling towers and pressure vessel stresses but I don't know if I have it in me. I just want this stupid test to be behind me.

What are you going to do the day before? Last Min. Cramming or a whole lot of nothing, I am taking the day off work and will drive to the test city and probably see a movie. Try to rest my mind before the test and get a good nights sleep.


----------



## mhicks3914 (Apr 11, 2012)

I feel you man taking a half day to drive down to the site then watching the Bulls v Heat game. Then its test time.


----------



## Rockettt (Apr 11, 2012)

I am trying to study last minute but half heartedly. Probably go through the most recent NCEES sample test again. Get the MD equations fresh in my mind. I feel guilty as I dont feel worried about the exam...and i keep thinking i should be. Though i did get a headache last night....and I am good for maybe 1 headache a year (thats not self induced!).

I am MD depth and am totally comfortable in that stuff. I dont know how you guys (and gals) do it with all these fluids and HVAC stuff. Mixing and charts and steam tables and superheated steam tables and all... and Mach number and ayeeee ... God Bless ya. !


----------



## absolutcq20v (Apr 11, 2012)

I tried doing some problems out of the Lindeburg practice exam, then the NCEES practice exam...both of which I was worthless, my brain was just tapped.

I have done my best not to do calcs in my head or even think about beam equations, psych charts, etc. this week but it's tough when it's all i've known for the past 3 months. Last night when half-asleep I was assigning equations and values to the checklist items I made up for exam day. Ugh!

All I have left to do is some final organization and going over my checklist. I took Thurs off and plan to go on a hike that day to try and relax, then drive the hour to my hotel early that evening (after rush hour), pickup a sandwich/chips for lunch the next day, and get to bed early for homefully a solid nights rest.

I'm confident that I've done what I can and studied/prepped well...though I'll always feel like there's more to do. At this point I'm mentally saturated and just focusing on clearing my head before Friday. Odd thing is, I've been saying I can't wait until this is over with...yet I don't know what I'll do after it's over, it's been so long since I had my own life! Yesterday after getting home and walking the dog, I actually had difficultly making myself NOT study...scary. 

Good luck again, everyone...just stay calm, think clearly, work quickly but don't rush...we've got this!


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 11, 2012)

I took tomorrow off work too and am debating on whether or not to try and squeeze any studying in. I keep thinking of subject areas that I want to take another look at. Tonight I'm going to finish going over the solutions to the 2001 NCEES exam I took last weekend and maybe glance over the 6MS T/F and HVAC. I meant to skim over the econ and EE chapters but never had a chance. I might do that tomorrow. At this point I'm just ready to get it over with as well. Hopefully going to relax tomorrow, get a mani/pedi and go to sleep early for the first time in a long time.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm working on the 2001 morning part today and will probably try to do some of the Lindenberg morning parts tonight. Tomorrow, I'll just read through some of the afternoon portions since there might be some simple questions there than may be in the morning part.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 11, 2012)

Same here. I am in this constantly oscillating mental state of "Oh crap, it's in a couple days...what don't you know? Go learn it!" and "You've been studying for 15-20 hrs per week and know your references...have confidence and you'll do better with a clear mind."

As I'm sure most understand, I'm struggling with the fact that they COULD ask anything and the potential of not doing any similar practice problems, etc. It's like I'm intentionally finding weak areas and focusing on them. Stupid at this point. I need to just feel good about my prep and trust that I will "engineer" my way through the exam by knowing references and finding what I need to.

I feel like for me, it's just like giving a presentation or running a meeting. I have to have a certain level of internal confidence to be calm, have a clear mind and perform at my best. Unfortunately, a lot of that "confidence" comes from telling myself it's no big deal. Basically, down playing it to remove stress. To counteract that, I am having a hard time telling myself, "Oh, relax. You got this. Don't worry about it!" But, if I can get to that point, I perform so much better while calm.

To finish out the last couple of days, I am planning on reviewing some problems this evening (NCEES practice tests, etc.) and getting my stuff organized. Tomorrow I am working from home in the morning and then traveling to the hotel for the evening. Will get there early enough to get in and settled, get a nice dinner and get to bed early. If I look at anything PE related, it will probably just be to settle my mind about knowing references, etc. I won't be looking at any problems or trying to learn new material. Who knows, I may try to not look at it at all. I guess it will depend on how I feel tomorrow night.

Good luck to us all. Just remember, it's not the end of the world if you have to take it again. Lots of great engineers have.


----------



## chaocl (Apr 12, 2012)

Good Luck!


----------



## Rockettt (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks! boy this board been helpful. Studied a bit today caught up on some stuff last minute. gonna go relax and get to the test bright and early. Luckily its only 15 minutes from my house.

No food or drink allowed in the NY one. Sheesh!


----------

